

Introduction to Digital Filters With Audio Applications (free book) - nickb
http://ccrma.stanford.edu/~jos/filters/

======
jamesjyu
I took several courses at Stanford with Julius Smith (the author of this
ebook). He's really sharp, and explains complicated audio signal processing
concepts very well. If you're even remotely interested in pursuing research in
audio technologies, I would highly recommend the CCRMA program at stanford.

<http://ccrma.stanford.edu/>

------
nertzy
This was frequently useful when a friend and I made a VST instrument. It's now
freely available at <http://sohasound.com>

------
thomasswift
thanks for the link

